# Really upset :-(



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Where I live there is a Market that is on on Saturday's. Everybody takes there dogs so I thought It would be a good thing for ninja to go as she has started to bark at humans. 
Any way she was such a good girl and by the end of our day out she was fine and humans are no longer a problem. But as we got to the car a ladie walked over she had this tiny chi in her arms. She told me that ninja was no a pure breed and if she was then she is really ugly. And her jaw was one of the worse she had seen and her legs where to long. It really upset me as I think ninja is beautiful. I have all the papers for ninja and I have seen her mum and dad. 
Her chi was the size of my hand and it was 2 years old. 
Ninjas weight is spot on says my vet. Could you please look at the pictures of ninja and be honest do you think she is ugly. 
Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - sammyp's Album: my beautiful little girl



I'm so upset I cried all the way home


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

What a nasty woman! Why was she even giving her opinion?
The only ugly thing around there was her personality!


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

what a heartless and horrible woman, who gives her the right to comment on other people and animals, i think she is very pretty and a perfect size also 100% pedigree so ignore nasty comments like hers and be proud to show her off x


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't listen to what that woman said. I find Ninja sooo adorable!! Such a cute girl! Some people just like to make other people feel miserable. Forget about what she said, because its not true. Ninja is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Ninja is adorable and absolutely perfect, ignore the woman she is obviously jealous, Ninja was probably getting more attention than her chi.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I would have told her....... well, I can't print it here......

Ninja is adorable!!! such a pretty and cute face


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't get upset over a nobody,how dare she ! I would have told her to look at her own face!!!!! stupid ignorant person we all love her and think she's adorable 100%


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG! I can't believe you ran into such a rechid woman!! Ninja is NOT ugly...at all. I joke & call my Marley an ugly Chihuahua but if someone else did I'd probably punch them in the face. haha I love all my dogs as far out of standard as most of them are. They are BEAUTIFUL & perfect pets...and that's all that matters. 

Totally ignore that woman. She obviously had a hair across her a$$ & is for whatever reason insecure about her dog or herself. Ninja is simply adorable & you know it. Nothing else matters. :love5:


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys I was just gutted and the way she said it was just uncalled for. But you lot have cheered me up. Just can't get over it. Well I think she is beautiful to.
She should have kept her thoughts to herself. I mean what person in there right mind would say that to somebody. Ninja is like my baby and for someone to say she was ugly really hert my feelings. Just had to ask other people's opinions but I fell better now 
Thanks x x x x x x x x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The lady is wrong. Ninja is ADORABLE! I wish Ruby had kept more sabling on her face, in fact!
Some people (insecure themselves, I'll promise you) need to feel like they know everything and can only feel better about themselves if they are putting someone else down.
I have one baby with floppy ears and the other has a bad under bite and a tooth that then sticks out giving her what we call the Elvis lip but to us, they are perfect and precious and we are right because they are ours and what anyone else thinks, then, does not matter!


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

She looks like a pure breed to me 100%. Not all chihuahuas fit in your hand, but they are still smaller than other dogs!! My girl is tall for a chihuahua, however you put her next to my 1year old cat and she's still tiny!! xx


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

OMG!!! i literally said that out loud reading your post!!

How can someone be so rude!! She obviously has no clue about Chihuahuas at all and must of just bought hers for the fact that it is so small not bothered to research into the breed at all.

Ninja is NOT ugly she is beautiful and couldnt look anymore Chihuahua to me, look at her applehead and those huge ears! (gorgeous)

Do not get upset over this horrid person she should not be allowed to own a chi she has obviously got hers as an accessory!!

xx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am totally confused! WHY would some woman come up to you just to insult your dog?? That is just unbelievable to me.!! :evil:
What did you say to her?
I just looked at your dogs pic and she totally looks 100% chi and very pretty too.!!! The lady clearly needs glasses!!!!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Ninja is gorgeous! Don't listen to her. Shes obviously jealous because your little girly is so pretty. 
I know it's upsetting when people are nasty about our babies, Daisy got called a rat a few days ago, I was heartbroken.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ninja is beautiful. 

Mean people are everywhere. They live lonely, miserable lives and build themselves up by putting others down. She is one of those horrible people. I feel sorry for her, that she feels so awful about herself that she must say awful things to others. UGH. 

Move on and KNOW that Ninja is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Ninja is ADORABLE!!! 

I think they would have been bailing me out of jail if some idiot said that about Max!

Most people would probably say Max is not 'true to form" for a Chihuahua. He's over 6 pounds, he's long and lanky, and he has a big nose. :lol: 

Heck, we rescued him so I'm not even sure he's all Chihuahua! 

But I love him to death! He has SUCH a personality. Makes me laugh everyday!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh hun, please don't let someone like that get under your skin. People that spew that kind of venom are honestly not right in the head and definitely not worth your time or energy. The only reason a person puts down another is because they are lacking and feel the need to make themselves feel better or superior. Ninja is adorable. Please know that what she said had ZERO to do with Ninja and everything do to with her own issues. I'm just sorry you were on the receiving end of this woman's problems. ((HUGS))


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Are you kiding me Ninja is beautiful! Don't let that woman upset you. She has the problem!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

The world is filled with ugly people. Obviously she's a very petty an jealous woman. You should pity her as her life has to be a constant hell to live
with that kind of mindset.

Your dog is beautiful and perfectly normal and even if she wasn't,
life isn't a beauty contest or a dog show !

You should simply laugh in her face if you ever run into her again.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I sincerely agree with all comments given on this thread. The woman obviously has issues and is projecting them out on others.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Gee, what a horrible person. Some people need to learn manners. She is adorable and you need to forget what that rotten person said.


----------



## Lord Fruit Snack (Sep 12, 2011)

Ninja is beautiful.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I think Ninja is very cute and beautiful. That woman must be crazy for telling you otherwise.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't believe that someone came upto you and said that, bloody cheek. Ninja is beautiful


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*Ninja*

:hello1:im very open mouthed-i say it exactly as i see it.what she thinks(the 'chi-snob')doesnt matter cuz its the inside and the love you have for each other thats important.but,im getting ahead of myself:i think ninjas ADORABLE!!!my mya(white w/raccoon mask in siggy)isnt the cutest around-if i had to pick her apart id see many flaws(nose 2 long,overbite,legs 2 long,ears not mounted properly)but i think shes beautiful.shes always there 4 me,wont leave the bed when im sick and falls asleep with her little head next to mine.people like that think if ur dog doesnt have champion features theyre ugly.she'll never b happy w/someones dog if theres not a blue ribbon on their chest.shes fake and i feel sorry 4 her dog.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

totally mystified that this woman thought she had any right to comment on your dog in the first place.
It is not like you shove your dog in her face and said... 'tell me exactly what you think'. What an idiot.

Don't let it get to you, your girl is a little stunner!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

cherper said:


> I am totally confused! WHY would some woman come up to you just to insult your dog?? That is just unbelievable to me.!! :evil:
> What did you say to her?
> I just looked at your dogs pic and she totally looks 100% chi and very pretty too.!!! The lady clearly needs glasses!!!!


She came over to say hi to ninja and to introduce her dog to her but she came out with that. It was so uncalled for


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

Ninja is clearly a chi and clearly adorable.. I am assuming she has a tea cup and since she knows it all they all have to be the size of hers! What a horrible lady!! I feel bad for her baby! The dog was probably embaressed to be with such a witch!!


----------



## Nohauk (Sep 6, 2011)

How dare she make such comments!!! Really made me angry!!! ninja is absolutely beautiful... She is very similar to my Jackson and i think he is perfect!!! She must be envious or something.. There really isnt any other explanation unless she is a nut case! Lol. Enjoy ur Puppy, she is such a cutie and will grow into a beautiful lady ;-)


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

what a vile women!!!!
Your baby is beautiful, please dont listen to her. For alot of us our dogs are our babies, would you go up to a mother and say "your baby is ugly"??? No.
Pixie doesnt always look 100% chi but do i care NO, shes still my little chi baby. I dont condone violence but i would have slapped that women


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

I cannot believe how anybody could be SO rude. I went and checked Ninja's picture and as I clicked I was, "well maybe this is a weird looking chi" but when the page loaded, I was amazed. She is BEAUTIFUL, such a sweet face. I'm sorry you felt soupset to the point of crying. This woman was prob. Jealous of your adorable pup. 

I feel like this is like walking up to a mother with her child and saying "your child is kinda ugly, look how chunky he is" or "she has a weird nose, you sure she is pure?"

Wow, that's some tough stuff right there.

Anyways, please do not avoid taking Ninja to this market because of this bitter ol woman, it seems like it helped her with her social skills.

BYYYYY THHEEEE WAAAAYYY: I'm curious as to what your response was!!!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ninja is precious. Please dont let that ignorant bit** get the best of you and your baby! Keep up the socializing!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

What an awful, rude woman!

I think Ninja is a beautiful girl, she is a lovely looking chi, just stunning. 

The woman was probably jealous of Ninja's good looks!


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I just looked at Ninja's pictures. Absolutely darling. There is not one single thing wrong with Ninja. There are some really ugly people out there. Ignor and consider the sourse. She has obviously not been taught any manners not to mention class or diplomacy. Some people are just ugly all the way through. Your baby is beautiful and has the most beautiful eyes (and jaw). Give Ninja a kiss on the nose for me. Next time just say "Thank You and walk away laughing." It will kill um.


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

it's horrible for what she said! I wouldn't even respond to her... Just because she has a runt it doesn't make other chis ugly!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Ninja is beautiful and I love his coloring and darling face. This woman clearly has some issues and my favorite line when there is no response is a simple, "I beg your pardon?" Then walk away. Not worth the stress of someone so clearly imbalanced.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I look back now and wish I did say something, I was just stunned. I no ninja is perfect but she just really up set me. Thanks for all your support. After her nasty comment then reading 5 pages of lovely comments just shows she was one nasty woman with a chip on her shoulder. Thanks everyone. From ninja and me you guys are great. Just can't believe how some people can be so nasty. And ninja is just a puppy and didn't deserve that. But ninja is my baby she may not be a show dog but she is my little girl. And like everyone says that's what counts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heatheryou (Oct 2, 2008)

What a mean person! Ninja is an absolutly adorable chihuahua.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't let it get to you, just because a dog isn't to standard doesn't make them any less loveable. If you were breeding etc. then I could understand someone having an opinion but for what it's worth who cares what the wretch has to say.

We call Godric an ugly half breed all the time because - he is, half breed at least. He's a chihuahua....and something lol but we like him just the same and i'll still tell anyone he's a chihuahua if they ask - what are they going to do? Sue me? pffft.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Ninja doesn't know and you should not care ;}. Ignore this woman and smooch Ninja.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I always learn no matter what the others have said to us, it does not really that matter. We choose what we want to hear. And in my eyes, every single animal is gorgerous. Our pets are our family. There's no ugly animals on this earth. It's the "people" who said nasty things are ugly. Put that down to this woman is just so jealouos of yours. I know what she comment hurts but it's only those are ugly inside would judge others. You might wish to say something back to that woman at the time, but you didn't because you walked taller than that woman did and you didn't lower yourself to be as ugly as that woman was. You should feel good about it.


----------



## jalene1985 (Sep 16, 2011)

ignore her Ninja is adorable and dont let anyone tell you any different and besides that you shouldnt care what people like that think as long as you think your baby is cute thats all that matters. people like her are just mean. you should tell her next time you see her if she says anything at least Ninja is well breed and not a little runt like hers. (she wants to be mean give it right back)


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Pixie Luna said:


> What a nasty woman! Why was she even giving her opinion?
> The only ugly thing around there was her personality!


I agree, what the heck. I'd tell her go get a life. 
Your Ninja is very beautiful and sweet looking and she does look like a chi. 
The lady is just jealous you have such a sweet boy.


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG WUT A U KNO WUT!!!!!!!! She is beautiful as a matter of fact my Eena looks identical to her lol they woulc be twins


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

Seriously they are twins I showed the pik of her next to the remote to my hubby n he was like is that Meena where was that pik taken ahahaha


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Too bad Ninja isn't really a ninja; she could teach that woman some manners LOL! She will generate her own negative karma; please pay her no mind. Your Ninja is just gorgeous!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think she is gorgeous and I wouldnt worry what classless people say ;-)


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Oh hunny, I feel sorry for that woman, walking around with so much hate in her heart.

These are the type of people that try to make other people feel bad so they feel better about themselves. 

Your puppy is gorgeous and that's all that matters!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

seagl07 said:


> Seriously they are twins I showed the pik of her next to the remote to my hubby n he was like is that Meena where was that pik taken ahahaha


Wow they really do look like. Reminds me of ninja so much. Your baby's are lovley both of them.


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol thank u


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

Ninja is a BEAUTIFUL baby girl  She is really adorable and I even love her little eyes and she has such a perfect little head. Ignore that person {I have a word I won't use}. I have had people say really negative things about my son so I kind of know where you are coming from


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

that woman was ignorant your chi baby is beautiful!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I think Ninja is lovely too!

Just so you know it's not just Ninja who gets iinsulted....

My LeStat.. who happens to be chi x jrt....has been called.

An alien.
A rat
A waste of space.
Ugly.
Horrendous.
Disgusting and a host of other unsulting names but as he's ours and we love him even though we would not have chosen to own a tiny dog, we are big dog people, we just say 'Thankyou very much I hadn't realised you liked my dog so much' and walk on!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is adorable. Seem like the lady was the ugly part of the situation.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ninja is super cute!! I wouldn't have been able to help myself, and would have told her off. What a cow! Would she say that about someone's kid? What a piece of work. Even if she was a mix, WHO CARES. Odie has a few "flaws", but I wouldn't want her any other way. It sounds like this lady has some serious issues.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I really despair at some people, what even gives her the right to comment? Both of your babies are beautiful!


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I probably would of told her when she came off with that "Well thank god she's my dog and not yours" dumb .. woman.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Who cares what that dumb lady says, Ninja is beautiful


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry you were upset, but I would have been, too, AFTER I told that gal off! Ninja is beautiful, adorable, pretty, lovely, and just perfect. The bottom line is, no one cares what she thinks. Please just put it down to her stupidity and forget about her. Give beautiful Ninja a cuddle for me.


----------

